# what victorian is this?



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks and victorian experts,

need your help again 

what are these? opcorn:

http://cichlidscentre.multiply.com/photos/album/9/9

thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Jonchor it's a kind of thick skin, I doubt them being true brownae because of the barring and the general body color and the head profile, but this seems a nice strain of sp44 
xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello samaki,

this is good news! 

atleast now i will have some PURE Hap sp.44 "thickskin" :thumb:

thanks again sir!



samaki said:


> Hi Jonchor it's a kind of thick skin, I doubt them being true brownae because of the barring and the general body color and the head profile, but this seems a nice strain of sp44
> xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks and experts

sorry to trouble you again

what is this fish?

http://www.livefish.com.au/tropicals/ci ... 4-5cm.html

thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

HI It's definitively not Pundamilia nyererei and to tell you I don't know what this fish is, it has some kinda H.phytophagus characteristics but also others that I'm unable to see. Idoubt this to be a true species but perhaps a X generation of crosses..
xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello samaki

thanks for advice :thumb: 
yes i too suspect this is a hybrid.

thanks again sir



samaki said:


> HI It's definitively not Pundamilia nyererei and to tell you I don't know what this fish is, it has some kinda H.phytophagus characteristics but also others that I'm unable to see. Idoubt this to be a true species but perhaps a X generation of crosses..
> xris


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts again

sorry to keep repeating

what are these? Pundamilia nyererei?

http://www.fishmartthailand.com/product ... en_2442195

if they are pure breed, i'll be flying over to get them soon 

thanks


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

johnchor said:


> what are these? Pundamilia nyererei?


Yes. Hopefully, that is a picture of what they are actually breeding and selling. I often see pictures taken from my web site and then used by some one else to sell their fish. So before "flying over there" you might want to verify that is a picture of their fish.

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello experts
my supplier has replied, are these Pundamilia nyererei?








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]

[/img]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]



StructureGuy said:


> johnchor said:
> 
> 
> > what are these? Pundamilia nyererei?
> ...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi it seems so...they seem of a good quality.
P.nyererei.
xris
do you have a location like Makobe, or ruty island??


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello sir

no the supplier do not know the location, they speak thai...lolx 

but i am gonna get 6 of them next week, 2males 4 females to start a breeding group.

1 big male 4incher will be in my 67gallon display tank :drooling:

the others 2 incher will be in a 35 gal breeder tank... :drooling:

thank u sir



samaki said:


> Hi it seems so...they seem of a good quality.
> P.nyererei.
> xris
> do you have a location like Makobe, or ruty island??


----------



## JSadler (Mar 21, 2012)

He's a good-looking fish. Love the yellow stripes.


----------

